# Advanced training advice, please?



## vadeanu (18 Mar 2006)

I have recently passed my NSCE testing in Vernon, and I won't turn 16 until November 6th. My plan is to take Leadership and Challenge this summer as I am too young for anything else (I'd rather not do Pioneer or another CLI). I have found and read the CATOs on the army cadet website, and... well.. read for yourself:







I have known other people who have completed both LDnC and the Basic Parachutist Course, but I don't know if I should risk not getting accepted for para in 2007; should I go to LDnC this summer?


----------



## yoman (18 Mar 2006)

You might want to make that a link instead of a picture. 

Not the easiest to read.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Mar 2006)

As long as your fit enough for Para and have a high mark on NSCE you should be able to do both Leadership and Challenge and Para. I am turning 16 in May so I should be ok but I want to do an exchange this summer and then Para next. I checked with my officers and that is perfectly fine, well at least here in Ontario.


----------



## vadeanu (19 Mar 2006)

Ahh, the paragraph that I was trying to present prints:

"to ensure that as many cadets benefit from advanced training courses as possible, a cadet may only participate in one such course during their enrollment with army cadets."

Sorry guys, the image wasn't a good idea. As for NSCE marks and fitness, I think I did pretty good.... I haven't gotten a chance to look at my file yet..


----------

